
Outsource Google Analytics Data Analysis [Join My Beta] - cosbgn
Data Analysis is extremely valuable for small businesses, yet it&#x27;s incredibly time consuming and complicated.<p>I&#x27;m working on a tool to analyse automatically all your online business data (Google Analytics, MixPanel, Heap, Social Media etc) and let you know precisely what you need to know, not only copy pasting the metrics but really explaining you what they mean and what you can do to improve them.<p>My &quot;lean&quot; solution to this problem, which will verify my hypothesis (people will pay for data analysis) is a service where you can outsource this task. 
Marketing analysts will clean your data from spam, and let you know with a report every Monday morning how things are going. For the beta we have only Google Anlytics.<p>Sounds interesting?
Join our beta, currently 100% free and you get 2 weeks of data analysis 100% free.
Http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Simplify.us<p>I look forward for your comments and suggestions
======
cosbgn
Signup here: [http://simplify.us](http://simplify.us)

